

Police investigate 'first cyber flashing' case - howtoplayhuman
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33889225

======
smoyer
"Doctor, it hurts when I hit my thumb with this hammer ..."

I'll admit that the sender in this case was pretty rude but this user also has
to take responsibility for her actions. If she let her kettle boil dry and
burned her house down would she call the police because the stove had
continued to send the kettle heat?

